# i just realized



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

that i need to miss my husband. Yes, miss him. I need to have an opporunity to feel that "gee, or wow, i really missed this dude" feeling. Weve been married 17 years and we do everything together. We go shopping, on errands, to the stores, with the kids, we are always together. He doesnt have friends that he hangs out with. He has his brother's and he will go out with them maybe once a year by himself. I will go to shopping or out to lunch with a friend a few times a year.

There are no recreational activites we do toghter. Wait, we just started going to the gym together, too. When he went to see his family he hardley ever went alone unless i was out of town, in the hospital, injured or sick. he has never taken a vacation away from me. he has gone away or business. i went away once on a girls weekend like 5 years ago. im going again this april. 

We dont tell each other NOT to do things, we just dont. We actually encourage each other to go to do things. But my husband wouldnt have anyone to do them with except for me. 

I think this is not normal. :rofl:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're both happy it seems like a great thing!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

What promted these thoughts was that my husband attended a basketball game without me. Our daughters had dance rehearsal so someone had to stay home. he wasnt going to go but i told him "honey, you go with your family, ill stay here, its okay". They were going one state over and he was gone all day.

It was the most amazing feeling to be by my self. I cleaned the house, did laundry which i frigging hate, cooked a good dnner, folded AND put away the clothes. I picked up my girls, we hung out n the living room. washed and combed their hair, we just laughed and had a really good time.

I need days like that.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Trenton said:


> If you're both happy it seems like a great thing!


Does your husband have friends he does thngs with? Do you? or Are you and your husband each other's social life, like it seems we are


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a handful of friends I regularly do things with (all women). He hates social outings and is a homebody. It took me a lot of time to understand that it was even possible and it took him time to recognize that I enjoy hanging with friends. My husband is the most serious, quiet person you will ever meet. His sense of humor is so dry that it's in desperate need of refreshment but I am his polar opposite.

Oh the problems it does create but it also creates awe and eventual respect.

If you're both happy with your social relationships (or lack of) outside of your marriage, I don't see the problem.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Why dont you agree that once a month you both do something different - if its him visiting his family or have his brother and him do something one day out of the month. 
or much less - you can do a girls afternoon with your kids.


----------

